# Sticky  Stopping Bleeding--Ways to Deal with Hemorrhage



## sweetgoatmama

Stopping Bleeding

A LIST OF WAYS TO DEAL WITH HAEMORRHAGE

My new buck (7-year-old) had been here just a few days when he knocked a scur off (how is a mystery) and in the process ruptured both branches of the right temporal artery. Blood pumping in all directions. With the help of two neighbors I got a pressure pad bandaged on him, but the wound still seeped on and off for a few hours.
So I decided to ask advice on the Internet as there is a good chance
the same thing will happen when he knocks the other scur off. Here is a list of the blood-clotting advice I received.
1. Flour.
2. Cornflour (cornstarch).
3. Cayenne pepper. (This can be taken by capsule for internal bleeding such as in coccidiosis.)
4. Baking soda.
5. Tissue paper cut to size and pressed gently in place.
6. Cauterize with disbudding iron, or rod or nail heated with gas bottle - the blood vessel just needs to be lightly touched.
Numbers 1-5 all make some type of chemical reaction with the blood, helping it to clot. The seal formed should be left alone. Just watch for possible infection and treat if it arises.
I was also given instructions about the pressure point for the temporal artery, which I include:
"To stop arterial bleeding from a broken horn, the pressure point for that artery is in the groove on the inside of the eye, sort of between and slightly below the eye and to the side of the broken horn. If you have an arterial spurt, sometimes direct pressure won't work, but this will. Put direct pressure on also, and periodically ease up the arterial pressure to see if you're making progress.
"We almost lost a goat from this, it's a real emergency sometimes."
Such a serious bleed from a scur should not have happened. My guess is that the disbudder did not flick the center skin out of the burn and sear the skull. The result was the artery was not sealed off as it should have been.
Off horns, but still on hemorrhage, a doe can sometimes have a serious bleed after kidding or aborting. First-aid while waiting for professional assistance is to milk the goat. Milking causes the uterine blood vessels to tighten up. Even if there is no milk, the action of squeezing the teats and getting out the tiny amount of fluid can be enough to halt the bleeding - this was the situation the time it happened to one of my goats. She was fine, I was shaking like a leaf afterwards. It was such a relief to find that something I knew in theory really did work!


----------



## SarahJean

cornstarch works great for big and small injuries. this is a helpful little post


----------



## sanhestar

and there's a homeopathic remedy "Calendula officinalis" that as tincture or mixed with water 1:10 (pure works faster) will stop bleeding from veins in very short time. Also has antibacterial properties and will help prevent wound infections and make for faster wound healing.


----------



## goingnutsmom

I had a doe poke a small hole in her ear and the blood was squirting out like crazy. I tried pressure and after 10 minutes, I would take a peak and it would start spurting again, about and hour later, to make a long story short, I managed to get a hold of a vet friend who is a 1/2 hour away, and she said do not use a disbudding iron on her ear as this is what I had been told to do by a few other people. She said it would just burn the hole bigger. (horns and scurs are fine), she said to put an ice cube(s) on the hole and pressure and hold for 30 minutes and NO PEAKING!, LOL! It worked! 
I still can't figure out where she poked a hole in her ear. Some where on the fence line as there were two spots where blood had been sprayed on the ground on the outside of the fence. I've checked and no sharp wires or anything and it has never happened again.


----------



## sweetgoatmama

Just a comment on the scur issue. THis was a full blown horn fight between adult wethers. Someone else's goats fortunately, but one was down and on his way out when he couldn't get the bleeding stopped. Broke the horn clear off and of course it was pumping and spraying.

SOmetimes things can get really out of control, fortunately that doesn't happen very often.


----------



## ashkelon

Good ideas. 

I had a dog tear an ear during a parade, wrestling on break with another dog). We didn't have the usual following van for 1st aid, and the darn thing would not quit bleeding. 

Finally we torn a cigarette to pieces and used the paper (like the tissue paper above) and pressure to finish the parade. I didn't dare take it off, and it healed just fine.

It would be harder to find a cigarette, though, these days.


----------

